
Stock market’s eerie parallels to September 2007 should raise recession fears - electic
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/stock-markets-eerie-parallels-to-september-2007-should-raise-recession-fears-2019-09-18?mod=mw_theo_homepage
======
dave_aiello
There is no question that pattern recognition is important in financial
markets, as similar market conditions frequently cause participants to employ
similar strategies in an attempt to get good trading results.

Having said that, U.S. business networks bring analysts on who will say
something like the following, "Of the six times we found that similar
conditions existed since 19-whatever, four times this was the result, one time
this was the result, and the other time this was the result."

See [https://www.cnbc.com/kensho/](https://www.cnbc.com/kensho/) for examples
of such analysis.

